# PMs and notifications arriving late



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Is anyone else getting PMs late? I had a couple the other day that didn't arrive until nearly 12 hours after they were sent. Slightly annoying as they were messages letting me know they had cancelled coming to an event and I looked a right Muppet when I contacted them to ask where they were :?

Also, notifications for subscribed topics arriving up to 12 hours late, even when I have been on the thread several times and read all the posts. Not an awful lot of use really :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm having the same problem... will give Admin a heads up


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

mines been doing that since i started so i just though it was normal lol


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> I'm having the same problem... will give Admin a heads up


Cheers Robb


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's been going on for some time and we're not too sure of the reason. It's better that it was but I'll see if I can escalate it.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

PMs are fine for me, notifications take forever though - sometimes the following day


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

beepcake said:


> PMs are fine for me, notifications take forever though - sometimes the following day


It's the first time I've seen PMs being late tbh. Could be because I've sent quite a few lately whilst organising an event, but I've never seen it when I've had busy PM times before.

The notification thing I know has been going on a while but the length of delay seems to be extending and I'm sure I'm getting several for the same post (as someone else pointed out recently).


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And now a notification about a pm sent 30 hours ago that I've already responded to!! :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Email showing as sent 20:00h on may 19th of topic notification.

Email just received at 16:15h on may 21st.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> It's been going on for some time and we're not too sure of the reason. It's better that it was but I'll see if I can escalate it.


No it's not better; not for me.

I just got a notification of a post reply which is *three days late*


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Would be good if you could just turn off all notifications, including subscribed threads (for tapatalk reasons).


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You can... PM's notifications can be turned off and you can unsubscribe to any joined threads.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok I think it's not understood when I say "for tapatalk reasons", I'll explain. I realise not everyone uses tapatalk, or even indeed the feature I'm exploiting.

Sometimes you want to watch a thread and see when there are new posts. But, importantly, you haven't participated in that thread.
In tapatalk you can subscribe to a thread and its in a category which makes all the threads you find interesting or relevant - all easily accessible in one place. There's also participated threads ("see your posts" on the website).

I understand it might not make sense to subscribe to a thread and yet not want notifications - but some tapatalk users might find it useful to have that option. Well, I know I would 

Anyway, I think I'll just create an email account purely for my TTF notifications, as currently not only do I get tons of them, but they come hours and sometimes days after the event.
I could then create filters to forward any specific notifications to my everyday email.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

This has been going on for ages and I remember reading that it was being worked on but I haven't seen any improvement yet.....


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like no emails are coming through for me, received a pm on 21st May and still no notification :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 14 PM notifications overnight, dating from 22nd May.  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It seems to have got much worse again and we don't know the cause. I've raised it as a support issue (by email) . It had previously been bad but was improved for a while down to a few hours - not as quick as it should be. It's odd - sending a single email out manually is instant. Sorry for the inconvenience. Just use the my posts link top right or check PMs in the middle top for now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No prob for me, as I always see the "New Message" indication on forum, so had read all 14 as they arrived.
Hoggy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another 3 day gap...

PM Sent: 24 May 2013 22:05
Email received 27 May 2013 16:55

And I read the pm on the 24th!

Hope this gets sorted soon. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just go to '*View your posts*'. And that since weeks now :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've tried a small change to the email settings - see if that improves anything. It might take a while to ripple through.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes! Got mine already [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Working now , notifications in just a few mins , thanks John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It seems the small change we've implemented this morning has had a big effect. It seems to make PM notifications pretty instant and has speeded up notifications of thread replies since this morning but there's a backlog still to work through from before which is still causing an overhead. There are about 600 posts per day on this forum and if you multiply that by the number of subscribed users and add the the PM traffic etc, you can appreciate the size of it. Hopefully once it works through things should improve further.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> It seems the small change we've implemented this morning has had a big effect. It seems to make PM notifications pretty instant and has speeded up notifications of thread replies since this morning but there's a backlog still to work through from before which is still causing an overhead. There are about 600 posts per day on this forum and if you multiply that by the number of subscribed users and add the the PM traffic etc, you can appreciate the size of it. Hopefully once it works through things should improve further.


Nice one John. I was just deleting email notifications because they were days late. Thanks!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

